# The Beautiful Michelle Obama



## B. Kidd (Feb 18, 2015)

Ques:  What does Michelle Obama do after she shaves her pussy?

Ans:  She straightens *his *tie and sends *him *off to work.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 18, 2015)

She's the best looking TGirl FLOTUS we've ever had


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 18, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Ques:  What does Michelle Obama do after she shaves her pussy?
> 
> Ans:  She straightens *his *tie and sends *him *off to work.



I asusme you are referring to all the stuff out there that michelle is actuallly a dude named Michael?

I dont put any stock into that one.It wouldnt surprise me any at all if it was true since our government never tells us the truth about anything,it really wouldnt one bit at all.But I got see some hard core evidence first before I start saying that one is true.lol. I get enough crap as it is over my user name even though i have cold hard facts that prove it that nobody has ever been able to counter.


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 21, 2015)

The Most Beautiful First Lady? HAHAHAHA


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 21, 2015)

There is nothing beautiful about Moochelle.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 21, 2015)

Next election, I'll be celebrating the egress of the negress.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 24, 2015)

Moochelle Obama is so ugly she went to a dog show. And won.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 24, 2015)

Not even make-up can make Moochelle Obama look good.... unless it's Halloween.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 20, 2015)

On the Univision show "_El Gordo Y la Flaca_," Emmy award-winning host Rodner Figueroa said, "You know Michelle Obama looks like she is of the cast of "The Planet Of The Apes," pointing to a picture of the First Lady.






He's right.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 20, 2015)

First time, first time EVER, I've seen a thread header on this board that is built around an oxymoron!


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 20, 2015)

She's angry, and she's out for revenge. 

And she'll plant her hoof so far up your ass, the water on her knee will quench your thirst.


----------



## Aktas (May 2, 2015)

She has a nice name..


----------

